

Dutch startup Soocial makes Plaxo look lame - spif
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/soocial-makes-plaxo-look-lame-beta-invites/

======
mwerty
Good god, that feedback form is everywhere...

~~~
spif
helpful or annoying?

~~~
mwerty
It's not annoying.

------
TrevorJ
Man, I want an invite but they where gone in seconds.

~~~
spif
Leave your email in our Campfire chatroom, those will be done first.

<https://soocial.campfirenow.com/7b5d4>

